# What oil filter wrench do you use?



## JAYMEN (Feb 9, 2005)

I looked at the DIY for an oil change, and the guy who did the write up used a:
74/76mm, 14 flute, 2 step cup style oil filter wrench.
I'm wondering, is everyone using one of these?
Or do you have another method: 
a) regular filter wrench
b) kung fu grip and a little








c) or something completely different
I'm trying to do the change tomorrow so any help is greatly appreciated.
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: What oil filter wrench do you use? (JAYMEN)*

I use A) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## project2.5 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: What oil filter wrench do you use? (JAYMEN)*

i used a 14 flute cup style....just make sure you get the 14 flute cause i got the same size one with differnt # of flutes and had to take it back cause it didnt work..tried a strap wrench to but couldnt break it loose with that


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: What oil filter wrench do you use? (JAYMEN)*

I took it off by hand and I don't recommend trying it...after 5 attempts it came off.
I went and bought the filter wrench the next day.


----------



## wavewuver (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: What oil filter wrench do you use? (JAYMEN)*

I measured the diameter of the cap and it was slightly less than 74mm (14 flats). Online I found a 74.5mm wrench that fits lots of VW's and Audi's. It didn't list the Jetta 2.5, but I took a chance. It fits perfect. 
This is the one I bought.
Assenmacher Specialty Tools
ASM 2175 
74.5mm Oil Filter Wrench


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

I go by hand, not really supposed to crank it much tighter than that anyway...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Bluepoint adjustable one from Snap-on. Well worth the 30 bucks paid for it. Can be used on any car!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

Should come right off by hand.


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

got mine at pep boys for 7 bux


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Part MN7614 from metalnerd.com. Works fine.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

Hand only... My mother-in-law's Jetta is about to get it's 50k service... I've done everything on it and have not had any issues with removing the filter housing. Just remember the new gasket gets oil and don't over-torque it.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

I use something like this:


----------

